# Computer keeps freezing and at my wits end figuring it out.



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

I had made a post before where I had built a computer and had monitor problems that ended being not putting ram in right slot. I replaced the motherboard bc of some back ram slots. Well after building it and getting it up working It keeps locking up. It first did it right after I installed win 7 and had walked away while it was just bringing up the welcome screen. After that when i installed some programs it would cause it to lock up and like before restart comp manually. It didn't do it every program install, but now I can't predict when it will freeze. i could be on playing wow for 3 hours and nothing then after a few hours I bring up mazilla to watch a video and halfway through locks up. Also had it lock up before just using playing in world of warcraft, but haven't had it do it the past few times. Oh last 2 times. I have noticed it freeze up not long after putting in front usb for mic or external hard drive. But I haven't been able to replicate that freeze again.

Here is the list of what I have done so far to troubleshoot:
Used pc probe to check i cpu was getting hot and temp is normal.
Tried filling up the ram to almost full and It didn't freeze.
Ran memtest 86 and it found nothing.
Ran spinrite and it didn't find any bad sectors except one.
Last thing I did was use prime95 and did it a few hours np, but did one all nighter and when woke up it had locked up only showing screen saver.

specs:
Intel Core i5 760 Box
Asus P7P55d-E pro mother board
Corsiar tx 650w power supply
nvidia geforce 9800 gt (old video card, but worked fine on other system and now too)
2x2gb ddr3 xms3 RAM
tsstcorp cd-dvdw sh-5203n
maxtor 6v200e0 sata hdd(about years old, but worked on other comp fine)
windows 7 64 bit

I'm really at my wits end and can't figure out what is the cause of the freezing. I had a friend say it could be the a bad ram stick, but wouldn't it freeze up when i opened programs trying to fill it up or using memtest 86. PLZ HELP!! *pulls out hair*


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Run prime again set it to run "in place large FFT's (max heat and power consumption)

Let it run for 60 minutes after this 60 minutes note your temps & voltages of +5,+3.3 
+12 and post them here.

Run memtest again one stick at a time and overnight on each stick and see if any errers show up


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea i finally was able to replicate it. I ran it as you said with prime and every time it would lock up. So I guess I didn't put the thermal compound evenly enough. Went and bought arctic silver 5 to re-apply the it. I got it running with no lock ups yet, but when I'm in World of warcraft it does run hot. The instruction manual on their site for the thermal says it may do that for a bit till it settle down and run cool again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Temps & Voltages are you getting ? 
Temps "might" go down a couple of degrees C after some cure time on the paste.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Well it just froze again after being on for hours. Was just using program that doesn't use much. Strange thing is it froze after maybe less than a hour of my external harddrive being plugged in front usb slot. I was getting about 40c when doing nothing and it would get to 60c and highest of 70c once. Gonna go in safe mode and try prime 95. But when i used it before it froze within the first few minutes with that option. Gonna try it now and see what it does. will get back in a hour.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep it freezes up after prob less than a few minutes. here is teh voltages I was getting and temp. Vcore: 1.17v
+3.3v: 3.41v
+5v: 5.18v
+12v: 12.21v
cpu temp: 85c

here is what I got right after going into safe mode:

Vcore: 1.19v
+3.3v: 3.41v
+5v: 5.21v
+12v: 12.21v
cpu temp: 55c

I had pc probe II up to get that info. oh andnot sure if worth mentioning, but when i open it in safe mode I get message "can't open asio.sys!! (2)" and "access vilation at address 0053ad03 in module 'probe 2.exe'. resd of address 00000008" message multiple times. I click them closed and program opens. Never gotten it before on reg start up when trying to open it.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh the day before after I had put thermal on cpu. I got the 00x00000007e error.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Just went into reg start up and 2 of my numbers are diff right after start up. Vcore is .88v and cpu temp is 40-39c. Oh and don't get error entering pc probe when not in safe mode.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

ok so after looking at my bios I found that apparently it's default settings were for overclockig and OC tuner was set to turbo profile. i set it to better performance which is kind of the middle setting and restarted prime 95. After a few minutes I got hardware failure error. here is the text for it. 

[Dec 30 20:04] Worker starting
[Dec 30 20:04] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #0
[Dec 30 20:04] Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
[Dec 30 20:04] Please read stress.txt. Choose Test/Stop to end this test.
[Dec 30 20:04] Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using FFT length 1024K.
[Dec 30 20:04] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
[Dec 30 20:04] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Dec 30 20:04] Torture Test completed 0 tests in 0 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Dec 30 20:04] Worker stopped.
What does it mean? does it mean that i didn't put thermal compound in right?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Clear the cmos and load the bios defaults, if you were overclocking this will make it run stock, don't mess with OC tuner.

Your overheating the cpu temp is to high when running stress tests and when running normal it takes longer to get were it will freeze up but it does.

When you reapplied the thermal paste did you clen before reapplying? And if you did what did you use to clean?

Did you apply artic silver according to the directions on there website?

How many case fans do you have and witch direction are they blowing?


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

To add to that I actually set the overclock setting to it's lowest setting and the test gave a fetal error for 3 of the 4 cores. It's still going through the tests for the core 3 with no errors yet. I'm just guessing, but could be that the thermal compound didn't get spread well enough and that 3rd core is only one has enough on it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> but could be that the thermal compound didn't get spread well enough and that 3rd core is only one has enough on it.


No it don't work that way

See my post #10 and answer all questions


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Well when I cleaned it off the last time I got all of it off with a paper towel, but nothing of the towel got on the cpu. When i put it on it, I put about a pea size on the middle and put stock fan on it. By what I have seen that causes it to not have bubbles. I could clean it and spread it over it with my finger in a tightly spread bag around it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

No use your method that should work for applying

But You have to clean better with just a paper towel you spreading it around not removing it.

Clean using a coffee filter because it is lint free clean both the top of the cpu and bottom of the heatsink with the coffee filter and Isopropyl alcohol.

After you clean and reapply enter bios and watch the temps and voltages for 15 minutes and report them here.

Don't use prime no more there is no sense anymore we just used it to stress and we found the problem


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

k will clear the cmos and bois now. And the sit for the thermal told to put it on differently. also I got about 4 fans. top is blowing out, side blowing in, back blowing out, front blowing in. I have cooler master HAF 932.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

ok will do what ur last post said.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok I got it started up and cmost reset and bios reset. Strangely the default for oc tuner is set for turbo profile and I don't wanna over clock it. cpu temp is 49.5 c and volt is cpu:1.192v, 3.3v: 3.408v, 5v: 5.208v, 12v: 12.208v. will post back in 15 min.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

been about 15 min and only the cpu temp has gone up. It's at about 50.5 c. The cpu fan control isn't on and not sure if maybe I should turn it on. Also like I said before it's defualt setting seems to be to overclock my cpu under turbo profile instead of lowest to not over clock it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Cpu temp seems high for at idle but enter windows and use the computer normally and see if the freeze still happens.

Leave cpu fan controll off that will let the cpu fan run at max rpm.

Your not over clocking the turbo profile should be sufficient


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok It just was set at turbo during all the times that it would freeze such as when I did the prime 95 test. After I had set it to good performance or great it wouldn't lock up during that test. Oh it's using the default fan too. gonna actually put a xigmatek hdt fan in it when I get the parts back.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

After you cleard the cmos if it was set at turbo that is what it should be set at.

Just try it in windows and see if its better


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

ok if it freeze again i will come back. The manual says turbo is the setting for over clocking, but I will wait to see if anything happens.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yea let me know if there are still problems I'll download your manual and check this turbo thing out


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

k thx


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Just had it lock up again. Don't think it was on more than 2 and half hours. I checked temp after I restart in bios and it was 47.5 c


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Strange thing is it hasn't locked up yet while I was in world of warcraft for 4 hours and i entered it after a hour of computer being on. Yet it is on for 2 1/2 hours and i am using a program that doesn't use much of my computer ad it froze up while watching the video on it.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Extra note, I just switched the oc tuner from turbo default to good performance. Right Now i have a temp with comp on at 37c.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

well it froze again... I was watching my becker video and i clicked on my open program speed fan and doing that brought it up and locked the computer. The cpu temperature was only 38c too.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Had 3 programs running when it happened. My becker cpa prep open watching a video, mazilla with like 7 taps open, and speedfan to watch my cpu usage and heat and power.


----------



## colester (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh I never said this before but I am using a pirated version of win 7. Could be a corrupt file in installation from the dvd burn.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

We are not allowed to help with pirated software theres your problem, Purchase a copy of windows 7 and your problems may disappear


----------

